# cycling a parhina tank ?



## the red bellied piranha man (Jul 26, 2004)

hi im getting 14 parhinas on saterday and ppl at uk tropical fish keepers told me i had to cycle the water can you please tell me how i do this coz they wer a bag of shi!&*e wen it came to gving me advice 
tnx phil


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Tell you the truth, I never cycle any of my tanks and don't have a kit to test the water and all my fish are doing great. I've all my tanks for about a year.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

you dont HAVE to cycle but its a very good idea.. it will make your fish live a longer and happier life... read this.,,,

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de....php?id=cycling


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

my water here is hard as hell. it has all this lime and sh*t. if you run hot water it will fizz so i always cycle my tanks.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> Tell you the truth, I never cycle any of my tanks and don't have a kit to test the water and all my fish are doing great. I've all my tanks for about a year.


 lol thats just stupid advice, I do not believe people are really looking for help like that







without cycling your tank you guarentee to put your fish under toxic conditions which can at worst kill them outright, but sometimes it appears as nothing is wrong, although damage to the fish, its eyes, gills and more which can result in illnesses, shorter lifespans and death.

without checking your parameters you cannot have any idea about what your tank is like, which can also cause problems like you are unprepared for ammonia spiles, or anything, how do expact to identify any problems, and also how do you know whehter a fish will even be able to live in the tank?









my suggestion for cycling the tank would be to first read the great article we have here on PFury to give you an understanding about the while nitrogen cycle (yes a boring subject that not many of us find exciting) and then I would reccomend you cycle the tank using a source of pure ammonia and some kind of bacteria (perhaps used gravel, a used filter or something like bio spira)


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

yes definitely do a fishless cycle. it's alot better imo


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Innes said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell you the truth, I never cycle any of my tanks and don't have a kit to test the water and all my fish are doing great. I've all my tanks for about a year.
> ...


I change my water every 2 weeks and all my fish are healthy and cichlids are breeding. Nothing is wrong with anyone of them. As I have stated earlier, I have my tanks for close to a year.

If you read what I said, I didn't tell him not to cycle it. I simply told him I don't do it myself.


----------



## acidWarp (Jun 30, 2003)

rchan11 said:


> I change my water every 2 weeks and all my fish are healthy and cichlids are breeding. Nothing is wrong with anyone of them. As I have stated earlier, I have my tanks for close to a year.


 That's like saying you're healthy and know it, but have never gone to a doctor for a checkup. How do you know if you don't test your water? I'm sure your fish went through at least a little ammonia burn because the tank didn't cycle, but you would never know because you couldn't test the water to see.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

acidWarp said:


> rchan11 said:
> 
> 
> > I change my water every 2 weeks and all my fish are healthy and cichlids are breeding. Nothing is wrong with anyone of them. As I have stated earlier, I have my tanks for close to a year.
> ...


 There're tons of treads about people's fish getting sick and they are doing everything correctly. None of mine are sick and I know a sick fish when I see one. Go figure!


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

and if your gettin 14...im assuming you have a HUGE tank...and thats gonna be awhile before its cycled...my 55 took 3 weeks...and i thought that was a miricle..

use bio-spira it will speed it up..


----------



## the red bellied piranha man (Jul 26, 2004)

so what dat article says is bacily put sh*t in from the filter into my new filter add some bleach into the tank get grasvel from my old tank and daa some plants and do weekly water chnges yer ?


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

the red bellied piranha man said:


> so what dat article says is bacily put sh*t in from the filter into my new filter *add some bleach into the tank* get grasvel from my old tank and daa some plants and do weekly water chnges yer ?


*DO NOT ADD BLEACH*. Bleach is not part of the nitrogen cycle. You would do better cycling a tank with cheap fish like minnows or goldfish that will produce ammonia. Good Luck!


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

the red bellied piranha man said:


> hi im getting 14 parhinas on saterday and ppl at uk tropical fish keepers told me i had to cycle the water can you please tell me how i do this coz they wer a bag of shi!&*e wen it came to gving me advice
> tnx phil


sound it out............... :moonI-RAN-HA


----------

